# Sub grilles anyone have a good tutorial on making sub grilsn heres pic of



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sub grilles anyone have a good tutorial on making sub grilles? Here's pic of the lay out:










Subs will countersunk in the 3/4" baffle and the false floor is 1/2" thick. I was thinking of making a piece that fits the opening then rabbeting it 1/8" and using metal mesh thn covering with grille cloth. It would be press fit over the opening. Thoughts????


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oops double thread. Mods feel free to delete. Sorry about that


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I just made something similar in a G8GT....
Heres the link....

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3314723

and some of my other installs...are in my link below...

This grill is simple....perf steel 1/16 inch that has been cut and wrapped with unbacked carpet...then a ring of 1/8 foam is put behind to level the grill with the floor...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Ask any and all questions in General section :surprised:

tutorials are for teaching, altho this one does teach what not to do


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Doh!  Can a mod move this? I am sorry for that


----------

